# New locomotive pictures



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi folks, 

I have been bad about posting pictures. Here are 3 pictures of my Bachmann 4-4-0 with Jim Miller's green C-16. I really like how this 4-4-0 runs, and think the C-16 and the 4-4-0 look good together. They are hauling some heavy 1/29 scale trains, too! 










Off they go. 









I like this view of the C-16. Even though the 100 ton hopper dwarfs it, I still like it!! And that's Jim's sound hopper. He's got them set up so that he can just program whatever sound he wants and then presto! every engine has sound! 










OK guys, I am sorry the poor quality of these pictures. I was wrangling Luke, so I did what I could. I just wanted to share a bit with you guys my new locomotive and another new-old locomotive! 

And yes, Kevin S., David F, and all the rest, that 4-4-0 is the one I was planning to repaint. Too bad MB saw it and told me to keep it BLUE!! 

Mark


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno.. I think it looks fine in blue/green.. Unless of course you were planning on repainting it as the "Wild Wild West" loco.. (That'd be cool).


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the blue.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

The C-16 is not mine, but that's a similar scheme to what I'd like. Mine is the blue 4-4-0 with the brown cab and black tender. 

Tom, MB agrees with you. She likes the blue boiler (If its wrong, she doesn't want to be right!), so I may end up with this engine as is for a while. 

Mark


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks really good to me. Nice layout. Are you running with track or battery power? Joe


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

That's Jim Miller's Cajun Queen, and its track powered, trackside TE's, 10 Amp Ultima supplies. The 100-ton hoppers have the sound units for the steam engines with the onboard TE to trigger the sounds. Pretty cool set up. 

Mark


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, I like the color as it is.... Looks very prototypical....


----------

